# Carrie Underwood CMT Awards 2006



## Katie-Laine (Apr 13, 2006)

Did anyone see Carrie Underwood on the CMT awards? She looked phenomenal. Her stylist and her makeup artist both deserve a serious raise. I just wondered if anyone had any gossip - who's her makeup artist and what makeup do they use on her? I'm still trying to find a good picture of her makeup, too - so I can recreate it. If anyone sees one...


----------

